# New online features mess up shoutcast hack?



## duoart (Jan 18, 2006)

As of last night when my Tivo got it's "upgrade" I've been unable to talk to my shoutcast server

Anyone else have the same problem? Did TiVo delibrately plug the hole?


----------



## duoart (Jan 18, 2006)

False alarm. Needed to reinstall my Shoutcast server for some reason.


----------

